# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Âu >  Du lịch Pháp - Tây Ban Nha - Ý 10 Ngày

## hainiemtin

*Ngày 01: Hà Nội - Paris*
21h00 : Xe và HDV của ANZ Travel đón đoàn tại điểm hẹn khởi hành đi sân bay làm thủ tục đáp chuyến bay KE 680 khởi hành lúc 23h35” đi Paris. Sau 15h giờ bay an toàn và thoải mái, máy bay sẽ đưa qúy khách đến sân bay Charles de Gaulle - Paris.
*
Ngày 02: Tham quan thủ đô Paris (Ăn tối)*
Buổi chiều: Ðoàn đến sân bay Charles de Gaulle trên chuyến bay KE 901 vào lúc 14h10. Quý khách được hướng dẫn viên Việt Nam đón đưa đi tham quan: + TOUR EIFFEL: Tháp Eiffel, một trong 7 kỳ quan nổi tiếng trên thế giới. + PLACE DU TROCADÉRO : Quảng trường Trocadéro. + CROISIERE SUR LA SEINE : Du thuyền trên sông Seine. + GRAND PALAIS - PETIT PALAIS : Hoàng cung lớn - Hoàng cung nhỏ. + PONT ALEXANDRE III: Cầu Alexandre III. + INVALIDE : Viện thương phế binh, bảo tàng quân đội & cổ mộ của Hoàng Ðế Napoléon. Sau khi ăn tối, đoàn về khách sạn. Check-in, nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi & qua đêm tại Paris.

*Ngày 03: Tham quan thủ đô Paris (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*
Buổi sáng: Sau khi ăn sáng, đoàn được hướng dẫn tham quan : + CHÂTEAU DE VERSAILLES : Cung điện Versailles. Buổi Chiều: Sau khi ăn trưa, đoàn tiếp tục tham quan : + MUSÉE DU LOUVRE : Bảo Tàng Louvre. + SHOPPING : Ðoàn së được hướng dẫn mua sắm tại trung tâm thương mại Paris và ngoại ô, khách của ANZ Travel së được giảm giá khi mua nước hoa, mỹ phẩm. Ăn tối & qua đêm tại Paris.

*Ngày 04: Tham quan thủ đô Paris (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*
Buổi sáng: Sau khi ăn sáng, đoàn được hướng dẫn tham quan: + ARC DE TRIOMPHE : Khải hoàn môn Paris. + AVENUE DES CHAMPS ÉLYSÉE : Ðại lộ Champ Elysée nổi tiếng của Pháp. + PLACE DE LA CONCORDE : Quảng trường mang tên "Hòa Hợp". + ASSEMBLÉ NATIONALE : Toà nhà quốc hội Pháp. + PANTHÉON : Ðiện thờ các vĩ nhân nổi tiếng của nước Pháp. + NOTRE DAME DE PARIS : Nhà thờ Ðức Bà Paris. Buổi chiều: Sau khi ăn trưa, đoàn khởi hành ra sân bay đáp chuyến bay lúc 17:35 đi Barcelona. Sau khi ăn tối, đoàn về khách sạn. Nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi & qua đêm tại Barcelona.

*Ngày 05: Tham quan Barcelona (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*
Buổi sáng: Sau khi ăn sáng, đoàn được hướng dẫn tham quan : + CITY HALL: Tòa thị chính. + ARC DE TRIOMPHE: Khải hoàn môn. + LA SAGRADA FAMILIA: Thánh đường Sagrada Familia của Gaudi. + PORT OLYMPIC: Cảng Olympic. Buổi Chiều: Sau khi ăn trưa, đoàn được hướng dẫn tham quan : + PLACA REIAL: Quảng trường Hoàng gia. + MONTJUIC: Pháo đài Montjuic. + BARCELONA CATHEDRAL: Nhà thờ Ðức Bà Barcelone. + GOTHIC QUARTER: khu phố cổ. + PALAU NACIONAL (Palais National): Cung điện quốc gia. + MONUMENT A COLOM: Tượng đài Christophe Colomb, người đã thực hiện chuyến hành trình đi khám phá khai hoang Châu Mỹ. Ăn tối và nghỉ đêm tại Barcelona.

*Ngày 06: Barcelona - Venice (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*
Buổi sáng: Sau khi ăn sáng, đoàn được hướng dẫn tham quan: + PLACA ESPANYA (Place Espagne): Quảng trường Espanya. + PLACA CATALUNA & LAS RAMBLAS: Quảng trường Cataluna & Ðại lộ Ramblas, tại đây quý khách tự do mua sắm. Lúc 10g00 đoàn khởi hành ra sân bay Barcelona đáp chuyến bay 12h50 đi Venice. Buổi chiều : Đoàn đến sân bay Venice lúc 14g40. Sau ăn trưa, đoàn được hướng dẫn tham quan : + LE PONT DES SOUPIRS : Cầu than thở. + PLACE SAINT - MARC : Quảng trường Saint Marc. + BASILIQUE SAINT - MARC : Nhà thờ có lối kiến trúc độc đáo nhất tại Venise. + LE PALAIS DES DOGES : Dinh tổng trấn. + LE TOUR DE L’HORLOGE: Tháp đồng hồ. + PONT DE RIALTO : Ðó là một trong những chiếc cầu nổi tiếng nhất của thành phố Venise. Khách thả bộ dọc theo dòng kênh lạch ngắm nhìn cảnh hoàng hôn của Venise với nét đẹp thật quyến rũ, thơ mộng và có thể mua sắm tại khu thương mại sầm uất nhất của thành phố. Sau khi ăn tối, đoàn về khách sạn. Nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi & qua đêm tại Mestre.
*
Ngày 07: Venice - Florence ( Ăn sáng, trưa, tối )*
Buổi sáng: Sau khi ăn sáng, đoàn khởi hành đi Florence (256km). Sau 3h xe, đoàn sẽ đến thành phố Florence. Buổi Chiều: Sau khi ăn trưa, đoàn sẽ được hướng dẫn tham quan : + TOUR DE GIOTTO: Tháp Giotto. + DUOMO: Nhà thờ Duomo. + LA PLACE DE DUOMO & LE BAPTISTERE: Quảng trường Duomo và thánh đường. + PONT DE VECCHIO: Chiếc cầu Vecchio có lối kiến trúc đặc thù nhất tại Florence. + PIAZZA DELLA SIGNORA: Quảng trường Signora. + PALAIS DE VECCHIO: Hoàng cung Vecchio. Sau khi ăn tối, đoàn về Hotel. Check-in, nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi & qua đêm tại Florence.

*Ngày 08: Florence - Pisa - Rome (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*
Buổi sáng: Sau khi ăn sáng, đoàn khởi hành đi Pisa (98km). Sau hơn 1h xe, đoàn sẽ đến thành phố Pisa tham quan: + LA TOUR PENCHÉE & LA CATHEDRALE: Tháp nghiêng & nhà thờ nổi tiếng nhất trên thế giới + BAPTISTERE : Một trong những nhà thờ có lối kiến trúc cổ kính và độc đáo nhất tại Pisa. Buổi Chiều: Sau khi ăn trưa, đoàn khởi hành đi Rome (371 km). Sau gần 4 giờ xe, đoàn đến Rome thủ đô Cộng Hoà Ý. Sau khi ăn tối, đoàn về khách sạn. Nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi & qua đêm tại Rome.
*
Ngày 09: Tham quan thành phố Roma (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*
Buổi sáng: Sau khi ăn sáng, đoàn được hướng dẫn tham quan: + LA CITE DU VATICAN : Tòa thánh Vatican. + LE CHÂTEAU DE ST-ANGE : Cổ thành St Ange. + PONT SAINT-ANGE : Cầu Saint Ange. + LA PLACE NAVONE : Quảng trường Navona và bể nước La Fontain du Maure. Buổi Chiều: Sau khi ăn tr ưa, đoàn được hướng dẫn tham quan: + LE COLISÉE DE ROMAIN: Đấu trường - Nhà hát kịch La Mã. + LE FORUM ROMAIN: Quốc dân - Hội nghị chính trường La Mã. + PALATINO HILL : Đồi Palatino + LA FONTAINE DE TRÉVI : Bể nước Trévi đẹp nhất tại Rome. + SHOPPING TOUR : Ðoàn sẽ được hướng dẫn mua sắm tại khu vực Vatican hoặc quanh khu vực trung tâm nhà ga. Ăn tối, nghỉ ngơi & qua đêm tại Rome.

*Ngày 10: Roma - Việt Nam (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*
Buổi sáng: Sau khi ăn sáng, đoàn được hướng dẫn tham quan: + LA PLACE & LA BASILIQUE ST PIERRE : Quảng trường và nhà thờ "Basilique St pierre". + L’AUTEL DE LA PATRIE: "Monument de Vittorio Emanuele II", đài tưởng niệm. + PLACE DE VENEZIA: Quảng trường Venice. + LA PLACE NAVONE : Quảng trường Navona và bể nước La Fontain du Maure. Buổi Chiều: Sau khi ăn trưa, đoàn được hướng dẫn tham quan: + PALAIS DE VECCHIO : Hoàng cung Vecchio. + LE PANTHEON : Ðiện Panthéon +LA PIAZZA DI SPAGNA : Quảng trường Spagna. + ARC DE TRIOMPHE: Khải hoàn môn. Sau khi ăn tối đoàn khởi hành ra sân bay Fiumicino đáp chuyến bay KE 928 lúc 22h45 trở về việt Nam.

*Ngày 11: Việt Nam*
Ðoàn về đến Việt nam lúc 22h00. Xe của ANZ Travel đón đoàn về điểm hẹn ban đầu. Chia tay đoàn - Kết thúc chương trình.

*+ Liên hệ:*

*Công ty CP Xúc tiến thương mại Đầu tư & Du lịch ANZ*
Địa chỉ: 	Số 71 Phố Mai Hắc Đế, Q.Hai Bà Trưng, TP.Hà Nội
Tel.: 	(04) 3974 4405, 3974 4406
Fax.: 	(04) 3974 4407
Hotline: 	091 2377 644 (Mr. Nghị), 094 286 8677 (Mrs. Liên)

----------

